# Any double curved bar Roadsters out there?



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 25, 2015)

I would like to see some nice double curved bar Roadsters.  Including your blue one Tim!  If you don't post a picture of it you don't have a hair on your.......head.  Come on guys, someone start the parade.


----------



## SKIDKINGSVBC (Jun 25, 2015)

Here is my 1937 Schwinn built BF Goodrich BA67 .Second pic is after adding the rack that I got at an estate sale last weekend ....


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 25, 2015)

Very cool Gary, drum brake and all.


----------



## REC (Jun 25, 2015)

Ozark,
Here's my not so original one. I like it a lot! it's a '36.

REC


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 25, 2015)

You have some really cool stuff, REC


----------



## Robertriley (Jun 25, 2015)

lol.....sorry.  just noticed it was a Schwinn thing, but it's still so pretty


----------



## rollfaster (Jun 26, 2015)

*Double curved bar roadster*

Here is a 38 that used to belong to my cousin. A believe it was a 38.


----------



## REC (Jun 26, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> You have some really cool stuff, REC




Thanks! This bike is an really nice ride with the girder fork.
REC


----------



## jd56 (Jun 26, 2015)

I understand that this is a Roadster but, Roadmaster built. Firestone Fleetwood. 
So not a Schwinn but, a Roadster double curved bar frame.
however not as nice as Chris'.
Nice paint on yours Robertriley. 





It's all about the Tanklights!!

How did I run out of room so fast?


----------



## RustyK (Jun 27, 2015)

Here's mine, AMC Flash badged


----------



## Tim the Skid (Jun 28, 2015)

Ozark Flyer said:


> I would like to see some nice double curved bar Roadsters.  Including your blue one Tim!  If you don't post a picture of it you don't have a hair on your.......head.  Come on guys, someone start the parade.




Here you go Dan. I have a hair but not this Royal badged double bar anymore. It now resides in British Columbia. Very nice original paint.This one was owned by CABE member brownster69 before me.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 28, 2015)

Tim the Skid said:


> Here you go Dan. I have a hair but not this Royal badged double bar anymore. It now resides in British Columbia. Very nice original paint on this one.This one was owned by CABE member brownster69 before me.




Say it ain't so, Tim.  I hate to admit I covet, buy dang that is a nice bike.  I'm sorry I wasn't in line when you sold that one.  I really like the blue.


----------



## RustyK (Jun 28, 2015)

Some of these have flat fender braces, others don't. What year did flat braces generally stop being used?


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 28, 2015)

sorry, please remove my non Schwinn double bar examples...


----------



## GTs58 (Jun 28, 2015)

CWCMAN said:


> sorry, please remove my non Schwinn double bar examples...




Okay, I'll remove them but I'm not giving them back.


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jun 29, 2015)

An example of how tolerant the Schwinn guys are.


----------



## CWCMAN (Jun 29, 2015)

Nah!, just a few CWC's crashing the party


----------



## Robertriley (Jul 12, 2015)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Bicycle-Skip-Tooth-No-Reserve-/321805074578

Here's one for sale.  The ad says 40-50's but I'm thinking prewar Schwinn


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 12, 2015)

Definately prewar.  Cool peaked fenders.  A CWC?  With 50's S2 wheels...I think.  Seller says pick up only.  It would be a cool project bike.


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 12, 2015)

There was a survivor on eBay that just ended I think Friday was over priced at $1600.00 I spoke with the seller he said he had it sold at $1000.00 but the buyer backs out . Then he said he parted it out instead suck a bummer


----------



## Ozark Flyer (Jul 12, 2015)

I emailed with him a couple of times.  He was so overpriced I didnt even ask.  Too bad.


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 12, 2015)

I know why if he had it sold at $1000.00 would he have it listed so high and then since his 1k buyer back out why not list it again at 1000 before parting it out doesn't make any sense 


Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## Spence36 (Jul 12, 2015)

Here is my 37 Roadster super clean original paint with rare peaked/gothic fenders flat braces and straight back key .. 











Cruising my Prewar Schwinn [emoji605]


----------



## TheTrikeGuy (May 17, 2018)

New paint on mine, wish I had gone a little darker with the purple, oh well..


----------



## Overhauler (May 18, 2018)

Here is a Hawthorne I picked up last fall, haven't touched it yet.


----------

